# Recommended lower leg protection after this!



## PURSEYP10 (Jun 13, 2015)

I have recently had this injury at Bike Park Wales. I landed a jump and as I've gone on to pedal on to the next one I found I was in the smaller ring at the front (2x10 setup) and my pedals just zipped around and this happened. Just felt like a scratch and didn't realise until I got down to the fire road. . Can anyone recommend any protection for my leg (inside right) when I eventually get back on my bike after skin graft has healed. Cheers


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

How many stitches did it take to close that?


----------



## PURSEYP10 (Jun 13, 2015)

3 stitches where the old skin was and then the skin graft from my thigh


----------



## PURSEYP10 (Jun 13, 2015)

This is how it looks at the moment. (When I had dressing change)


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd recommend a bash guard on the crank, not leg protection.

Jesus, that's gnarly.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Holy crap dude, that makes me cringe a whole bunch! Anything, you need any kind of shin protection! That does not compare to any shin mash I've suffered from trialsing and what not, ugh. I've been using 661 soft knee shins that are a couple years old now I think. I like them because you don't have to remove shoes to put on/off. Reasonable protection against pedal strikes, but doesn't have hardshell so wont do a whole lot for a hard impact. Not totally hot like a hardshell would be. The fabric is thin on the back but I think it would have mitigated most of that zombie bite wound! Ugh ugh ugh, need to make this page and images go away, I'm a squeamish pansy!


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

And yeah, that bash ring suggestion is not bad idea, had one on my trials bike and prob would have helped in your case!


----------



## turnsfast (Oct 7, 2013)

You've convinced me to buy a bashguard, like now.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

When I had 2 rings I always had a bash guard and this is one of the reasons.


----------



## PURSEYP10 (Jun 13, 2015)

I have been looking at bash guards but I don't want to lose my 2x10 setup. They all seem to state they replace the outer ring?? I will be getting some sort of leg protection though. What about these ? POC Joint VPD 2.0 Shin Guard 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

My 2x shimano setup is actually a 3x crankset with pretty little chips for where the outer ring would have been so a bashing should be able to fit easily


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

After doing that, not as bad , I got Lizard Skins and only wore one on my rt leg. I later removed my big ring and run a bash guard


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I did something similar (little less Sunday Horrors though) on my flats w/ pins... 

I used a calf sock on that lower leg for a while...

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## PURSEYP10 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for your help people. I've just realised this is not a UK website doh! Still, I have a few things to try out and will check out and see if I can get a bash guard on my current setup. I will probably wear protection as well as I know I will be a bit paranoid about it. Happy riding and I can't wait to get back on mine!


----------



## Jester7677 (Jun 19, 2008)

Good God that's a rough one. I'm going to look into the bash guard now too....! Hope things are ok!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

Holy **** it look more like something wanted to bite off your leg.


----------



## turnsfast (Oct 7, 2013)

Ryltar said:


> Holy **** it look more like something wanted to bite off your leg.


Something did! Those rings do have teeth.

I bought a bash gaurd after seeing this. I never use the big ring anyway.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow. cray cray.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

:eekster:

I ride clipped for everything on every bike, including my Operator. I have always worried about my feet coming off the pedals. 

Anyway, I will never again whine about any of the scratches I get riding.

OP - I sincerely wish you the speediest of recoveries.


----------



## Marc2211 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a nice set of scars on my leg in the same place as the OP from some chainring bite a few years ago. Clipped a pedal on the side of a small ravine I was riding down (kind of singletrack with banking both sides), fell forward onto the top tube and lost my pedal grip - my calf impacted the big chain ring. Luckily my calf 'moved around' with the ring as I was falling, so I just had a 40 cm line of equidistant deep 2cm cuts right down the inner part of my calf. *Nothing* like the pic though - good grief :s

I wore DH trousers for a while after - now I rock it Steve peat style with very long socks that go past mid calf 

Heal up quick PURSEYP10, wishing you a speedy recuperation - you'll look back on the pics with pride one day!


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

that has to be the nastiest picture on this site.......i wonder if a of those kevlar cut resistance socks used for hockey or skiing (i think) would have helped


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rocky Mtn said:


> that has to be the nastiest picture on this site.......i wonder if a of those kevlar cut resistance socks used for hockey or skiing (i think) would have helped


There's worse. I dare you to go looking for them


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

doood!

christ in a chiken basket that is horrifying


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Race Face Flank seems to offer good protection, but I can only speak based on the ambush knee guards


----------



## tim300wsm (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Jester7677 (Jun 19, 2008)

Not to diminish my sympathy for you, (because you've earned every ounce), but do tell, this happened on flats, yes? For me, coming off the pedals and this or the ole pedal to the shin/calf is why I went to them. I'm sure it can happen on clipless , but I envision flats more so...


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

What if you are 1x10. Bash guard still needed to prevent this?

ben


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

armourbl said:


> What if you are 1x10. Bash guard still needed to prevent this?
> 
> ben


nope,,no open teeth to bite you

To the OP,good golly molly,,,that's brutal


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Owww that looks awful. On my first bike, a diamondback hardtail, I had the chain snap under load (while riding clipless) and the force that was being applied threw my foot forward, off the pedal trapped my foot on the ground, at which point the big chaining speared my calf. I literally had to pull my calf off of it. Damn thing took forever to heal. That is so much worse tho. I would definitely recommend the bash ring


----------



## PURSEYP10 (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes I run flat pedals, don't think my foot came off them though.


----------



## Jester7677 (Jun 19, 2008)

Again, much sympathy...

The only way I've seen rings or pedals cause injury to me or others I'm riding with is when the foot has come off the pedals. Shin and calves alike. This is why I went clipless. 

Now I get plenty of other injuries from not being able to get out fast enough on a climb with spin out (too tight) or the foot popping off (too loose), but I think I've found a good tension setting.

Maybe consider it...


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Holy crap you just won best chainring tattoo. Ever.

Definitely throw a bash on.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yikes, I have pair of Six Six One Knee/Shin guards that go from knee to ankle. There is padding right where your nasty gash is. I am fairly new to Mtn Biking and I got pretty scraped up when I endO'd in a ravine over a year ago. I scraped up my knee and my elbow was a mess. After that I started wearing protection. Im just starting to get to the point where I was thinking "maybe I don't need it" now im going to keep it. I want to learn more about these "Bash Guards" what are they and where do buy them?


----------



## StinkBait (Jul 16, 2015)

what has been seeeen......





OP, I hope you get well ASAP!




off to find a bashguard or chainmail for my legs!


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

BBG Bashguards, cheap, durable and comes in different colors. I think they ship worldwide. Made a sandwich on my older bike, thin one on the inside, to keep the chain on a 1X. Current bike has one with a wide/narrow chainring, 1X of course, and clutch derailer. Haven't dropped a chain on this setup. Hope you heal up soon. Just flesh wound, no ligaments or tendons requiring surgery and no walking for 6 weeks.


----------



## StinkBait (Jul 16, 2015)

I just bought a bashguard from BBG after reading this thread, I posted a thread on where to find one for my bike and was recommended to buy a BBG bashguard and spacer. Total for bashguard,spacer, and shipping came out to $36 bucks, after looking at OP's pic I think $36 bucks is well worth it.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish you a speedy recovery. Man, that's rough.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

PURSEYP10 said:


> I have recently had this injury at Bike Park Wales. I landed a jump and as I've gone on to pedal on to the next one I found I was in the smaller ring at the front (2x10 setup) and my pedals just zipped around and this happened. Just felt like a scratch and didn't realise until I got down to the fire road. . Can anyone recommend any protection for my leg (inside right) when I eventually get back on my bike after skin graft has healed. Cheers
> View attachment 995556





bad andy said:


> Holy crap you just won best chainring tattoo. Ever.
> 
> Definitely throw a bash on.


This. After your all healed up take this picture in and get the exact teeth marks tattooed to compliment your scar. Chicks will dig it. 
For protection try some ION BD socks. I really like mine.
http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/ion-bd-socks-shin-protector-955467.html


----------



## el poseur (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, bummer! What hurt more, lower leg or skin graft site?


----------

